# Aperture+Nikon NEF Question



## AGoldenStateOfMind (Apr 28, 2010)

I have recently become interested in shooting in RAW. I really like HDR and am starting to play around with it. I currently have a D3000. It gives me the option to shoot in RAW+JPEG basic. I shot in that all day today but when I got home and put the stuff into aperture all that comes up are the RAW files, and it shows a small thumbnail for 1 or 2 seconds and then proceeds to say "unsupported image format". 

Does anyone know where i can find my JPEG files?! I realize i can pull the NEF files into photoshop and make JPEG files from them, but there must be an easier way.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

-Zach


----------



## Garbz (Apr 29, 2010)

They'll likely be in the same folder as the NEFs on the computer. If Aperture is like Lightroom it'll copy both the JPEG and the NEF off the camera, but only display the RAW.

Apple - Aperture - Technical Specifications - RAW Support Aperture supports the D3000 so have you got the most up to date version?


----------

